# The VOYAGER with something different



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi gang! After a seperation with my Wife ( it's cool we are still good friends and my girls are just fine ) and the the distractions of the new romance with my 1/1 scale Kentucky dream Gal from Wonderfest 08 has calmed down 'enough' to allow me to get back to the Modeling table! 

*I'm building the Voyager and thought I would share what I'm doing....sorry...no lights....what?!...Fluke ...NO LIGHTS!!! *

*I decided to remove the floor and wall around the pilots floor and lower wall of part number #20...leaving only a small section to hold the seat. I thought that this area needed to be more like the Proteus from the film. I like how the pilot could talk to the crew below and see all around himself. After the pilot is painted and glued in place I will add some feet control pedals.*
*http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/FLUKES MODEL IMAGES/Voyager1.jpg*

*Here you can see this part from the inside.* 
*http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/FLUKES MODEL IMAGES/Voyager2.jpg*

*The pilots control secton. I felt that the edges were too high, I lowered it so more of the interior can be seen as well as the details of this part.*
*http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/FLUKES MODEL IMAGES/voyager3.jpg*

*I also plan to vacuform a new bubble. This kits part is clear and clean but its thick and from the side it makes Buzz look likes he's sitting lower than he really is.*

*Thanks for looking and I will post more as I go! *


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thats cool!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Works for me!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looks good Troy!

Nice to have you back bud.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome,I look forward towards your updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys! I will. Its good to be back!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Very cool work Troy! Inspires me to get going on mine...after I finish several other kits I'm building right now.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks!* Isn't that how it iz.....

so many models....so little time


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking great so far! Can't wait to see more. 

Sean


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice work there Fluke. I hope to come just a little close to the work that you and the others here have done. I am starting on my invisible man and I am nervous about what everyone else will have to shame me with.

I know, it isn't about who is better, but we all still shudder when we try to do a project that many of you have already posted and blown us away with.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice.  I like the idea of making it more like the Proteus for crew interaction. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Good choices, Fluke!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks Martin! Thanks guys!* 

Its all about the fun factor...if its not fun...its not a Hobby ...right?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

This is a great mod for the Voyager...

In the animated series, there were interior shots that showed Busby visible from inside the ship. When the model came out, I was always puzzled that they made the pilot area completely enclosed. It's great to see someone put a bit of work into it and make it more practical as well as attractive.

I found a pic of the pilot cockpit from above:










I wasn't able to find more pics, but I found some video:

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v791511t7T6P8N4?rank=0&order=mr&c=fantasticvoyage1968

I wasn't able to fast forward through it, but there's some interior footage of the Voyager at 10:22 that shows the cockpit from the inside and you can see iinto it from inside the ship.

The video is a nice blast from the past!

Bryan


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Great Link!

Here ya go!

Personaly, Fluke, I like the way you did the seat mount on the bottom of the pilot tub, anyway! Very Proteus-esque! Maybe add some foot pedals? The cartoon seems to have taken some major continuity liberities wiht itself!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like--a LOT! I'll try to remember to do that one myself! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*THANKS!*  
I have been trying to get some more done on my Voyager but long hours at work have been draining me....Then there is my Gal in Ky. We both have vowed that after we are togther we are going to toss our cell phones and computers in the river! LOL!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

From the interior shots in the animated series, it looked as if the pilot's station was visible from the cabin but completely enclosed in plexiglass with no direct access to the interior. Not terribly practical. The _Proteus_-like arrangement makes much more sense. Another alternative would be to have the pilot's seat suspended from a rotating ring at the base of the bubble, like the top turret on some WWII bombers.











fluke said:


> . . . We both have vowed that after we are togther we are going to toss our cell phones and computers in the river! LOL!


Please don't do that . . . you'll pollute the water! :drunk:


----------

